# Police Officer Dwayne Parks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Dwayne Parks

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

*John H. Stroger Jr. Hospital of Cook County Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* 7504
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Dwayne Parks suffered a fatal heart attack after being attacked by several youths on a Chicago Transit Authority bus while off duty.

Officer Parks had just completed his shift and was heading home when the youths began harassing and attacking him on the bus. He identified himself as a police officer and told them to leave him alone while the bus driver used a panic alarm to notify Chicago police that an officer needed assistance.

When Officer Parks exited the bus the juveniles chased him and attacked him again as he displayed his badge and identified himself as an officer a second time. Moments later he suffered a heart attack and collapsed in a gangway on South Langley Avenue.

The juveniles fled the scene after he collapsed but were apprehended a short time later.

Officer Parks had served with the Stroger Hospital Police Department for 19 years and has previously served as a Security Police Officer with the United States Air Force for six years. He is survived by his mother and 11 children.

Agency Contact Information
John H. Stroger Jr. Hospital of Cook County Police Department
1901 West Harrison Street
Chicago, IL 60612

Phone: (312) 864-6000

_*Please contact the John H. Stroger Jr. Hospital of Cook County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP officer Parks!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------

